# Officially the End of This Year's Garden



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

I had a few of each of several varieties of peppers left in the garden.  I picked them all yesterday and am making a couple of jars of pepper relish with them.  It's delish on sandwiches, especially ham or turkey.  

I need to go out now and pull the plants and till some compost into the ground and let it set over winter.  Not sure if I am going to the trouble next year of making a garden, but I do love to grow peppers since they are so easy and pretty much pest free.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 28, 2013)

I still get a small tomato once in a while. The okra is finished. I have Tabasco and Habanero hot peppers and red Marconi sweet peppers producing. Some sweet potatoes have been harvested, I'll wait 'till frost is in the forecast to dig the rest. Will pick all the peppers then too. I have cabbage growing that I hope will be ready before frost so I can make kraut.

What kind of peppers do you grow OG?


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

I got a surprise to find my capsicum plant is flowering again now,I think it must be a perenial capsicum,as I thought it would have died off by now, this is the first time I have grown them ,and we hace had a good crop off just one plant, your relish sounds good Ozarkgal.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not sure that there is ever an official end to our gardening season. Tony does most of it, I help when I am physically able to, but I also do most of the canning and freezing.  Right now, we have turnips, and cabbage growing in the garden. Last year our cabbage did really well. We had one that grew to 18 pounds! The rest were not far behind that.  We are waiting to see it that will be repeated again this year.  He took a few zucchini seeds last weekend and placed them in a big flower pot, and that pot is now sitting in our unused garden tub and to our delight, there are 3 plants coming up, LOL.  Last year we brought one of our tomato plants inside to see how it would do in the winter. Well this past February, we were eating tomato sandwiches from that plant!  So, you can see, it almost never ends around here. He's always coming up with something, lol.  Keeps me on my toes that's for sure!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I had a few of each of several varieties of peppers left in the garden.  I picked them all yesterday and am making a couple of jars of pepper relish with them.  It's delish on sandwiches, especially ham or turkey.
> 
> I need to go out now and pull the plants and till some compost into the ground and let it set over winter.  Not sure if I am going to the trouble next year of making a garden, but I do love to grow peppers since they are so easy and pretty much pest free.



Love pepper relish and being pest free is the bonus.  My friends and family have small backyard gardens and only get a very small portion of their yield. The pests get the rest!  Wire cages are the only way my daughter got any tomatoes this  year, but what a PIA it is to lift and get the 2 parter connected back in place...or it was for me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 30, 2013)

seabreezy said:


> Last year we brought one of our tomato plants inside to see how it would do in the winter. Well this past February, we were eating tomato sandwiches from that plant!  So, you can see, it almost never ends around here. He's always coming up with something, lol.  Keeps me on my toes that's for sure!



Wow; seabreezy, did you use grow lights??  I'd love to have tomatoes in the winter, but don't get much light in here.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 30, 2013)

Anne.....no we didn't use any grow lights, just lots of sunshine. The small dining area in my kitchen has two sets of double windows in the corner which makes it  a very sunny place, so it's perfect for something like this. A lot of times my poor dining able is covered by plants, and things that Tony is trying to sprout or grow, lol, but I don't mind, we don't use that table much anyway.  Our master bath is the same way with windows, and in that corner is a garden tub that we never use, so at times there are growing pots of veggies in there during the winter too. :sunshine:


----------



## Anne (Oct 30, 2013)

Lucky you, seabreezy!!  We're more or less surrounded by trees, and the only real light is in the East windows, which is only morning.  I've thought about grow lights, and just might get one yet, as it would be so much easier to start strong plants in Spring.

Best go do some checking online first for prices, etc.  Tomatoes in Winter...wow.  artytime:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 7, 2013)

We spent today bringing plants either into the house or the greenhouse. Cabbages are growing slow. I hope they get done so we can make kraut.
I need to pull my pepper plants and pick the peppers. Then I'll have to dig sweet potatoes. A few carrots and Swiss Chard growing still but the gardens about done for the year.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 9, 2013)

Rkunsaw..do you do anything now to prepare your garden plot for spring planting?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 9, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Rkunsaw..do you do anything now to prepare your garden plot for spring planting?



When everything's done I usually till it and try to get most of the grass and weeds out. Then I add a layer of compost, manure or chopped leaves or a combination of whatever I have and till that in. I sometimes add a thick layer of chopped leaves on top and let it sit untill spring.


----------

